# Cockatiel hen attaking me when i check the nest



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a pair of cockatiels and they have 2 eggs
How am I supposed to check the nest if the hen keeps charging at me
I need to open the nest a tiny bit to see because if I open it any bigger she will charge at my face and fly away or crush her eggs
How am I supposed to take out the opened egg shell 
How will I be able to see thier eggs
(I always tap the nest before opening to prevent getting startled)
Please help


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

It will take them a while to get used to you checking on them. It is instinct for them to defend their nests, even the most tame hen will do this. Some never get over it. Patience. The best thing to do is catch her out of the nest.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If possible, watch for those brief moments when no one is in the nest. If you can't wait, then open the nestbox and QUICKLY scoop the parent away from the eggs and toward the exit. You can do this with your hand if you're brave, or you can use a plastic spatula if you're not brave.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I just had to get mine used to it. I kept opening the box and looking inside, but I didn't reach my hand in until the babies hatched. By then they were somewhat used to my looking into their box. They didn't like it but they realized I wasn't going to hurt them and just let me do my thing. At one point though, I had to scoop out the mother because I was worried about the eggs. And I never ever put my hand in the box when dad was in there. His bites always drew blood from me but he's back to his sweet self so all is forgiven


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

can't blame them for trying to be good parents


----------



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

She is just being a good momma! Be proud of her. And like the others said, there are ways to slip in for a moment. In time she will be ok with your "intrusions", right now she is just doing her job and doing it well.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you guys
Today the hen almost flew on my face because I tryed to look

How big are you suppost to open the nest?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You have to open the nest wide enough to see what's inside. But since your hen is aggressively defending the nest, you need to either wait until she's out of the nest or quickly push her out of the nest before she has time to attack you. If you stuff a small towel in the door while she's out, this will prevent her from coming back in while you're looking, and if the towel falls down it won't harm the eggs because it is soft and light.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So, the only way to get in the nest is if she's out of the nest. 
If the hen is out of the nest and I'm looking she won't go in but if she's already in, and I check the nest she will make this flinching movement while hissing and I'm afraid if she will fly on my face and attack me(in to afraid to move her with a kitchen spatula)
When will she stop being aggressive 
Please help


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She may get used to you checking on her over time. Only time will tell. 

If you're not confident enough to use the kitchen spatula then you'll just have to keep waiting until she's out of the nest.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the eggs hatch, the parents will start spending most of their time out of the nest when the oldest baby is about a week old. You'll be able to look all you want at that point.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So I just have to check the best and sooner or later she'll just get used to it

Is it normal for her to jump and hiss when she sees someone open her nest


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, this is normal nest-protecting behavior. But you really don't want her jumping around in the nest, because the eggs/babies could get damaged. If you're going to look in the nest while she's in there, you really need to push her away from the eggs.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

With what
Are u sure she won't exit through the opening of the nest
I have grid can I slip that in the top of the nest so she can't fly on my face when I check


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I tried moving her a little bit and she hopped and hissed and bit the perch
But we saw that she layed another egg


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Use a spatula...you have to physically push her out. With my more tame birds (who didn't act very tame when they were nesting) I could just reach in and scoop them out (they'd nip me but not very hard, Fuzzy was the worst.) So its also going to depend on how tame the birds are. She's going to jump at you, because you are invading her nest. The best time to check the box would be when she gets out to eat.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------

